# Men vs Women



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

I was just curiouse to see what our numbers look like. There are a lot of men joining our forum, which is nice.


----------



## edco76 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha Ha! I was shocked when I seen 50/50 pop up. Then I realized we were the only 2 that had voted.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, now, Ed, we outnumber them....for a moment! :wink: 

Paul...  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

Girls are ahead, go find your boys & point em' to this thread.


----------



## Flynn (Dec 16, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Becky (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope, we're winning


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 17, 2007)

ahahaha still winning!!


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 17, 2007)

I've heard where women outnumber the men in the general
 population (too).  Sorry guys!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Only 12 votes, I know we have a lot more members than that!
 
Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dpowell (Dec 17, 2007)

I voted, but we're still way outnumbered.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Dec 18, 2007)

I just found this thread and voted.

For all of you guys who may have been wondering....Sorry!!!   *Chris* is short for Christina.   

Chris


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess there are about 1/3 men on this forum, which is still pretty great!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 20, 2007)

4? No way. We have more than that. You girls are tampering with trhe results.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 20, 2007)

Shucks, you caught me Ed!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 20, 2007)

Female here too    :wink:


----------



## Harlow (Jan 15, 2008)

Female


----------

